# No sew Hammocks???



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried the no sew rat hammocks that seems to be the rage to make? I mean they look nice, but I am a little iffy if they work the same as sew hammocks are their any danger? If anyone has tried them what was your experience?


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

That's pretty much all I make because they hold up so well and I can make one so fast. My girls still have one hammock that they've had since I got them and it's still in decent shape after numerous washings. I don't know which no-sew hammock design you're talking about, but I use my own design. I posted a tutorial here awhile back. You could probably do a search and find it.

What sort of danger are you referring to?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Well i didnt know if they held up thé same way as regular did or if my rats would fall etc


----------



## Leahrae (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine chewed right through her store bought hammock, so I think the safety depends more on the rats.
I made a new hammock by just cutting strips at both ends of a piece of fleece and tying the strips around the bars. The strips are wide and tied nice and tight, but I check on them frequently to make sure they're still secure.


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

I made a no sew hammock for my rats following the similar "blanket method" As long as you tire the knots TIGHT it should be just fine! http://www.instructables.com/id/No-Sew-Fleece-Blanket-1/

If you're willing to try sewing I made a really easy hammock that I posted a tutorial on!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cWhN2o6Dkw


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's the link to my no-sew tutorial here on the forum. 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=216378

This is the style I do all my hammocks in. It's quick and easy and since rats do tend to chew up things, it doesn't bother me if they destroy one of these hammocks when I can just quickly make another.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine dont really chew but kili has this nasty habbit of when fili. In a hamock hé kind of shakes it in his mouth till fili falls out or leaves and thats How it gets broke i just am worried of thèse kinds will hold up to thé destructive behavior


----------

